# Yellow Pages?



## glov3r (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone have luck with Yellow Page ads? They seem really expensive, and I have heard that most people just look in the pages for a number of a known company, not to find a new company????


----------



## ATH (Feb 26, 2009)

I was at the Ohio Tree Care Conference on Monday and one of the speakers (John Ball) had said that when shopping for tree care, most shoppers don't know who they are going to hire. I can't speak for other businesses in general...but that is what one tree care marketing expert said about it.

Having said that...I personally don't think the big ads are worth the several hundred per month they want in a small market with 4 phonebooks. I decided that since I wasn't going to go big so my ad is the most obvious, I might as well go small and just have a basic listing.


----------



## green leaf (Feb 27, 2009)

Go small, the big ads do not seem to pay off in my experience. It seems you get a lot of calls but not many jobs from those ads.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree with green leaf. Alot of shoppers in the phone book and not much work. word of mouth has a much much higher success rate. I'd advise a small ad in the phone book. I'm scaling mine down this year..... Mike


----------



## Stihl051master (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't run a business, but I can say the yellow pages in the phone book are the first place I look when I am searching for a business or service. I don't think you need to spend a bunch of money on a big ad, but I think it is definitely worthwhile to have your business listed. It gives lots of exposure.


----------



## chipperscompany (Mar 19, 2009)

[HTM There customer service sucks too.L]We advertise in the yellowpages.com . In my opinion, they suck. I get very few leads, bearly to cover the cost of the ad that is 375 a month. When the contract is over, we are cancelling it. [/HTML]


----------



## ponderosatree (Mar 19, 2009)

glov3r said:


> Anyone have luck with Yellow Page ads? They seem really expensive, and I have heard that most people just look in the pages for a number of a known company, not to find a new company????



I've been keeping close attention to my yellow page ad. Actually use a unique call tracking number so I know exactly how many calls it generates. Totally not worth it. I went from spending about $4500 month for the biggest ad down to $1500/month this year and may eliminated it entirely next year if they don't give me severe reduction in price. 

For new companies you're better off developing a solid brochure, focusing on direct mail marketing, creating your own newsletter, getting city/municipal contracts, etc. 

Consumers are more likely to look towards the internet than the phonebook now. I still get calls from the phone book and it's certainly not the lead generator is was back in 2004.


----------



## ponderosatree (Mar 19, 2009)

chipperscompany said:


> [HTM There customer service sucks too.L]We advertise in the yellowpages.com . In my opinion, they suck. I get very few leads, bearly to cover the cost of the ad that is 375 a month. When the contract is over, we are cancelling it. [/HTML]



yellowpages.com is a joke. Google is the only thing you should bother with.


----------



## ASD (Mar 19, 2009)

ponderosatree said:


> i've been keeping close attention to my yellow page ad. Actually use a unique call tracking number so i know exactly how many calls it generates. Totally not worth it. I went from spending about $4500 month for the biggest ad down to $1500/month this year and may eliminated it entirely next year if they don't give me severe reduction in price.
> 
> For new companies you're better off developing a solid brochure, focusing on direct mail marketing, creating your own newsletter, getting city/municipal contracts, etc.
> 
> Consumers are more likely to look towards the internet than the phonebook now. I still get calls from the phone book and it's certainly not the lead generator is was back in 2004.





+1


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Mar 29, 2009)

I get more calls from my ad in the local newspaper than I do from my two ads in the phone books. One is half page and the other is quarter page.


----------



## treebreeginning (Mar 30, 2009)

*hey this might work for some guys*

ive been putting flyers on cars at grocery stores and any other parking lots with cars nd it has been working out better then i would have thought


----------



## Away Marketing (Apr 4, 2009)

*Don't do it, man!*

This forum's use policy doesn't allow for the type of language that would allow me to describe how dirty the yellow pages companies are. Get yourself a good website and run some search engine ads. If that doesn't work, call me and I'll try to help you figure out where you're going wrong. -Aaron Charlton 602-803-4496


----------



## Henry111 (May 4, 2009)

glov3r said:


> Anyone have luck with Yellow Page ads? They seem really expensive, and I have heard that most people just look in the pages for a number of a known company, not to find a new company????



Brother, I tried every thing under the sun when I first started, but until I got in the phone books my work was slim to none. they got my buissness underway. Now after 10yrs of getting known I might be able to back off the adds to just a listing, Because I hate renewing with those guys every year. But for now, we have to. It sucks


----------

